
Ask HN: Why a Static Site Generator? - thebaer
If you use a static site generator, especially to create a blog, why do you use it? Some reasons I&#x27;ve heard before are:<p>* Pages load faster
* Hosting costs are low or free
* Can write while offline
* Can publish with a workflow you like (e.g. text editor &gt; commit &gt; push)
* Can keep a history of changes (version control)
* Posts start offline and are saved locally by default<p>Anything else?
======
Nishchit14
That's a good question,

A static site is famous in developer community mostly, There are a couple of
reasons like

1\. developers are very handy with Github, so can directly write blogs or HTML
pages and commit push in GitHub easily. No login required in traditional CMS
(developers are a bit lazy)

2\. No database required, Static data is just a file so It doesn't require any
databases. also, it can be managed with history via commit or branched.

3\. hosting, Static site doesn't need any CPU operation (RAM), It just files
so simple file-storage is enough to host. Here GitHub pages, AWS-S3, Google
Storage, Zeit serverless and other static storage providers having features to
host directly via Git commit. So you can host it within a seconds with just a
small command.

4\. Faster development, It has less dependency like a database, third-party
services, so we can develop it very fast than the traditional approach.

And working in a team is very productive because no extra setup needed. just
clone the repo, change and commit. With Zeit you can deploy every branch for
every user for staging purpose within a 30sec.

I am building [https://firecamp.app](https://firecamp.app) with Nextjs
serverless deployment feature ([https://fc-web.nishchit14.now.sh](https://fc-
web.nishchit14.now.sh) This is staging domain, It'll be destroyed in future.)

